# New guy



## FIRSTGEN (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello everyone new to this forum.I was originally from Evo then Dionysus then Anabolic world and now here.Chill guy just looking for a place that's also chill.Currently on trt and IML tada and stane.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 17, 2015)

Welcome to IMF. PLEASE READ AND FOLLOW THE RULES.


----------



## brazey (Dec 17, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 17, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Riles (Dec 17, 2015)

Welcome


----------

